# Camo's New Thread:)



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Will anyone follow this? I don't know? But why am I doing this? So I can see her progress. written down somewhere ha

Okay. I know. I Know. I already had a thread about Camo started. But it was way outdated. and I was tooo lazy to go find itt lol. So I found a picture of Camo when She was 4 months.. A little after having her for 3 months. She is so adorable.. IMHO. So lets start off by what we WERE learning.


1 month with in getting her.. halter broke. and people friendly( no very social when first got)


















worked on being tied. and feet for the next while.. and I forget the rest between now and recent


Well skip ahead..

She was born july 13th at night or july 14th in the early morning.. so that makes her.. UMMM WOW.. a year and 2 months?




































I can do the following with her..

-stands tied
-shes been trimmed( farrier said she was one of the best yearlings he had done)
-bathes.( the water near her legs scares her a little)
-ponies
-trailers
-walks over tarps
-can put a tarp over her
-HALTER BROKE>> no duh.
can touch her anywhere
she has the most trust with me
um.. fly spray
I can touch inside her mouth
UMM.. Im sure there is more but I cant think..

OH she isnt scared of the saddle of the saddle pad

So far so good..

I took her on her first ponying trip with Poncho as our leader.. I feel as if she is more comfy with him then Sunny.. Because he walks so much slower and relaxes easlier. She was very good. Everyonce and a while.. she would get the sudden urge to stop.. and pull agaist my pig boy.. bad IDEA.. he IS stronger.. and DID just drag( not bad) her along one of 2 steps until she got the idea. LOL. We also trotted a good 10 15 minutes.. as she didnt get much exercise this summer.. she was out on pasture.. so she is a HUGE yearling.. IMO.. LOL

thanks for reading


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

good luck thank you for the pics


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, she is so pretty! I am currently raising a foal also. It is such a rewarding experience!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright I have some recent pictures of her








She is getting on the chunky side







































































Okay enough for now ha.. she is doing really well in all of her training.. go her to lunge a little. and teaching her to stand patient! she needs some more.. but doing well!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Shes doing awesome  Keep up what you're doing, and she'll be broke before you even put her through her first ride! :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Im starting to like ground driver her as well.. and get vertical bend and sideways bend.. working out good.. she is smartt!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope she's easier to ground drive than Indie was, my girl had the attention span of a gnat! She'd be inclined to just randomly start walking in a completely different direction :rofl:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay Im going to my sisters this morning. But when I get home I want to work with camo for a little bit on ground driving and probably pony her a little with Poncho.

Do you guys think that its still damaging to have a nylon saddle SET on her back.. not like cinched or anything? just like set on her back and then taken off??


----------

